# electromechanical prop controller



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I've had a bit of interest in the controller I put together for my Corpse in a crate, so I'll try to tell the story....bare with me if this gets really drawn out! 
Ok, first off....I know absolutely nothing about the prop controllers you can buy, and was a bit intimidated to buy one not knowing for sure what they do. I needed to add some timing elements to my prop, but was getting no input as to what to do....so, i decided to invent one!:googly: 
The basic idea is a small, low rpm motor turns a series of cams. The cams are cut out to flip switches at a set timing pattern. The whole thing turns on with a remote switch, then turns itself off with the cam. ( I like to think of this as my mad scientist mode......)
heres a prebuild pic of the motor,switches, and the main rod that the cams mount on




heres what it looks like nearly finished. The orang plug is plugged in to a remote switch I found for 10 bucks.





Now, would I do it again? maybe, on a smaller scale
Was it better than buying a prefab? probably not, but it really helped me visualize what the electronic controllers do.
How much did this project end up costing? @#$%&#:zombie: 
I really think there's alot of potential for the cam idea, if used on an existing slow turning motor ( FCG, for instance) It could operate some lighting effects, maybe a fog machine, sound effects...who knows? 
ENOUGH RAMBLING...I JUST GAVE MYSELF A HEADACHE!!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Clever! I've seen similar devices used for multiple sets of "eyes in the dark" but this is way cool. Nice work!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Now that is cool!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Reminds me of a music box. Very nice indeed.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is indeed very clever. Thanks for sharing that dave.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man..I would go MAD cutting cams to time right. I like it. I would rather use a prop1, but I'm glad you shared. That is VERY clever. Kudos, man.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Man..I would go MAD cutting cams to time right. I like it. I would rather use a prop1, but I'm glad you shared. That is VERY clever. Kudos, man.


This is a good solution for someone who is more mechanically than electrically inclined, however.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Man..I would go MAD cutting cams to time right. I like it. I would rather use a prop1, but I'm glad you shared. That is VERY clever. Kudos, man.


Actually setting the timing isn't all that difficult, although I know I wouldn't get the minute detail you could with a prop1 or similar device....the cams are thick plexiglass, and are easily shaped with a dremel sanding drum. Deciding the spacing of the event is just a matter of planning it out on the disc.....very much like reading music, if your'e into that. the activation sequence on the head would read
--------(off)---------on----on----onnnnnnnnnnnn--------------
shave and a haircut....two bits would read
on-on-on-onn-onn-------on-on--------------

But then again....I'm starting to really like the idea of a keybanger!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant ingenuety. I wonder what the cost difference would be in using an electronic prop controller vs your mechanical parts. I have never priced a prop1 so dont if that is cheap or otherwise. Looks easier to repair too. If a circuit board goes bad then thats it but yours can have individual parts replaced. I guess the downside is that is more noisy.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Mechanicaly its a very cleaver solution...I enjoyed just watching it run. ;-)

The keybanger type contollers are very good for pneumatic type standalone type props. The prop1 one is a very good product for standalone props, but it does involve some programming knowledge and is limited in memory

My tool of choice is Brookshire VSA software with a Parallax USB 16 board.
The VSA software does not require any programming languges!!!You just load your audio file and set events to trigger along a timeline. kinda like a project plan.
You can download a free trial here:
http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/

The Parallax 16 USB contoller is mostly used to drive servo motors...However by adding some of these PWM relays you can drive most anything.

Parallax usb 16 controller links:
http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28823
http://www.robotstore.com/download/387962_PSCusbManBv3_3.pdf

PWM Relays: Battle switch and Pico Switch:
http://www.lynxmotion.com/Category.aspx?CategoryID=106

Universal Switch:
http://www.hobby-lobby.com/unusual.htmsal switch:

This combination allows you to:
1. Run up 16 devices on one controller
2. Modify your routine very quickly
3. Run Servos and Relay contolled devices
4. Expand out to DMX controlled devices.

The only downside is you Must have a PC attached at All times...and the routine is triggered by the "enter" key of the PC. You can hack a $12 USB keypad to get around that though.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You can hack a keyboard Chip too..I did it for my homemade arcade machine to run emulators on real arcade controls. You can find keyboards in the trash, and are real easy to map out on a table. With that, you could hook up a PIR (or any other trigger switch) to the ENTER wire combo on the keyboard chip, and away you go.


----------

